# Retiring Teacher needs brushes.



## madpaddla (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello all:

 Some students were asking if I knew of where to purchase bottle brushes.  I saw a link posted sometime ago but can't find it.  Does anyone know any links/web pages to get bottle brushes from? ?   School is out in 10 days.  Your help is appreciated.    Madpaddla


----------



## walkingstick (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.justmanbrush.com/catalog/index.asp


----------

